# front and rear glass trim clips



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

bout ready to put glass back on my 67 lemans, but i dont have any of the studs that hold the reveal trim around the glass, i bought a screw and clip kit, but i dont know if the screws go in the center of the depth (about 1/2" in the window channel) or the spacing around the window. can anyone help me out on this?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Never had to do this (luckily). I would test fit the stainless trim, and see where the clips engage the trim in relation to the car, and do it that way. You could get a pretty good idea where to drill the holes for the screws. Be sure to seal the screws, too, or you'll get leaks and rust.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Might be too late now, but when I re-did the channels on my car I made a small fixture that let me set the screws at the same height as the original pins.

At this point, I'd install this screws so the upper edge of the clip is flush with the top of the adjacent sheet metal panel. 

Try one clip, test the moldings position before installing the rest of the clips.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you haven't started drilling holes yet, the "right" way to do this job is to use a stud welder gun and trim rivets. Even if you seal the holes so they don't leak, you're still going to have bare metal contact points where the screws bite into the sheet metal and that's going to create spots where rust can (and probably will) eventually start forming.

Bear


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm in the same boat (66 GTO). The unknown stud placement is holding up the glass installation, and everything else after... ugh

I'll try test fit things and see if it lines up well. :confused

BUT if someone has their reveals off the front and rear, your close-up picture for visual reference would be appreciated!


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I can take a picture of the rear window channel on my 72 if that helps. It'll have to be tomorrow, though. Gettin ready for night shift tonight.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Ice, thank you for the offer, but I've been scouring my photos I've taken over the past 7 years and found two that may hold the answer.

The first photo (front reveals) shows a clip still in place. (Enlarge the photos to see easier.)
The 2nd photo (rear reveals) shows the clip's old footprint left behind.

If I were to mimic how the clip sits there, I should be good, right? 
To be sure, there is no space on where the clip sits? It is flush at the base of the metal, correct?


----------

